# DIY Contest Nov-Dec



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

good day every one.. the last DIY contest was a great success.... so here is the next one remember the winner will be showcased in the monthly Tropical Fish Keeping news letter. 
the Rules are simple:

1) create a DIY thread with clear details on your project (pictures always help!!)

2) Create a reply to this thread that gives a brief description of your project and include a link to your thread.

3) after the entry period is over Vote for your favorite DIY project!!!

to be clear we would like members to have done the project them selves. while we know many of the DIY ideas come from the internet we do not want anything copy and pasted from another source, after all this is about your experience not some one else. Every project requires a special something to make it work and a plan on line does not generally go over some of the finer details.....

for this competition submissions will be excepted from November 1, 2010 until December 31.2010. 
voting will begin on January 1, 2011 until January15, 2011
the winner will be announced no later than January 17, 2011
and showcased in the next news letter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


further conversations about the contest are here http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/talk-about-nov-dec-contest-here-55620/#post514505

good luck and keep creating!!!!!!!!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

SinCrisis entered this project - 

Will be combining two small tanks with some modifications.

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/5g-1-5g-tank-combination-52639/#post482050


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

lets get the new contest started we are now taking entries please read the rules.. all conversation about this o\contest should take place in the appropriate thread..


----------



## ram50 (Sep 21, 2010)

My next submission into the DIY projects!!

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-led-lighting-55610/


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

only two enties???? i know we have more creative people here than that!!!! i will be removing all posts (this one included) that are not entries at the start of next month....
get your ideas flowing after all creativity is never a bad thing...


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

wow i was under the impression we had many more creative folks here!!!!! still time to enter people get those ideas flowing!!!


----------



## JerseyBird97 (Sep 13, 2009)

My 20 long build

diy tall stand
diy 10 gallon sump

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/20-long-build-57210/#post532110


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

in the intrest of participants and the fact that this month has been a bit busier than most we will extend the dead line for 1 month... sorry to make things so confusing on everyone...
happy new year all

the final entry date will be 1-31-2011


----------

